# Wauquiez 40 Pilot Saloon information/owner feedback



## SV_Lutalica (May 23, 2019)

Hello all! 

I'm considering two Wauquiez 40 Pilot Saloons available on the eastern seaboard. I've never been aboard any of their boats except the much different and older Pretorien 35, manufactured well before the they were owned (for a period) by Beneteau. I'd really like to get some feedback from those that have owned them, or who have at least been aboard/crewed before I commit to a trip up and over from my home here in New Orleans. (perhaps someone might know who has if not themselves)

* I'm already aware of the compromises with the pilot saloon design, to include the usable cabin space allocation and the potential liability of large windows in heavy weather, but I feel this might be a good niche-design for me as a single live-aboard. I'd love to do some extensive blue water sailing but feel this may be a better investment in terms of liveability and the reality of the kind of coastal sailing I expect to primarily do with it. 

Much appreciated!

- Hunt


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Just out of curiosity I went to Yachtworld and looked carefully at the pictures of that boat. First thing that struck me was that there didn't seem to be a comfortable place to lounge around, inside or outside, anywhere on that boat. Neither berth looked comfortable, with separations in the mattresses right down the middle and little headroom. Furthermore there appears to be almost no storage space for your clothes and personal items in either cabin. The galley has very little counter space for preparing meals and again, very few storage spaces for food and kitchen utensils and/or appliances. I sure wouldn't want to be the person who had to maintain that engine, or sleep in the aft cabin under power.
I'm pointing these things out as you seem to be purchasing a boat as a full time liveaboard and potential cruiser. I just don't think this is a good boat for that purpose. If you make a boat your home, your very first, and in my opinion most important concern, should be comfort. Storage, ventilation and little things like engine accessibility for routine maintenance and a good galley are way more important to me than speed under sail or pointing ability. Most liveaboard sail boat owners sail much less than 10% of the time, even when cruising, so you should keep that in mind as you decide what you need in a boat you'd like to buy.
However, I do love the transom steps and swim/boarding area. That area does look well thought out.


----------



## SV_Lutalica (May 23, 2019)

capta said:


> Just out of curiosity I went to Yachtworld and looked carefully at the pictures of that boat. First thing that struck me was that there didn't seem to be a comfortable place to lounge around, inside or outside, anywhere on that boat. Neither berth looked comfortable, with separations in the mattresses right down the middle and little headroom. Furthermore there appears to be almost no storage space for your clothes and personal items in either cabin. The galley has very little counter space for preparing meals and again, very few storage spaces for food and kitchen utensils and/or appliances. I sure wouldn't want to be the person who had to maintain that engine, or sleep in the aft cabin under power.
> I'm pointing these things out as you seem to be purchasing a boat as a full time liveaboard and potential cruiser. I just don't think this is a good boat for that purpose. If you make a boat your home, your very first, and in my opinion most important concern, should be comfort. Storage, ventilation and little things like engine accessibility for routine maintenance and a good galley are way more important to me than speed under sail or pointing ability. Most liveaboard sail boat owners sail much less than 10% of the time, even when cruising, so you should keep that in mind as you decide what you need in a boat you'd like to buy.
> However, I do love the transom steps and swim/boarding area. That area does look well thought out.


capta,

Thanks for your candid input. I've also considered a few other (mostly more traditional boats) as well (Sabre 38 mkII, Sabre 425, Cabo Rico 38, Tartan 40, and another Wauquiez, the Centurion 40s) Any feelings on these or maybe some input on another capable but also friendly to life-aboard hull? My budget is 150k. Cheers! - Hunt


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I really have no familiarity with the boats you mentioned. I was only offering you another perspective from which to view a boat as your future home.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I looked at the boat on Yachtworld. My opinion... worth nothing... is this is a design fail for all the reasons Capta wrote and more. I wouldn't buy that for half the offering prices.


----------



## Zemurray (Oct 28, 2018)

If you like the Deck Saloon design, you should check out a Sirius DS40. Tons of storage, very well thought out, very comfortable and good design. Would be a much preferred choice over the Wauquiez in my opinion. Of course the Tartan and Sabres you mentioned would also be at the top of my list. Just my inexperienced opinion, however our dream next boat will likely be a Tartan, HR, or Sirius DS.


----------

